# Windows 10 sur Boot Camp sur Mac A1312



## ultraxa (14 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,

Je possède 2 Mac A1312. Je souhaiterais savoir s'il était possible d'installer Windows 10 sur ce matériel. 

Si je me réfère à cette page https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 il semblerait que cela ne soit pas possible, car les versions A1312 sont des versions inférieures à 2012 (mi-2011 et mi-2010).

Mais peut-être qu'il y a une alternative à cela ? Passer sur Windows 7 puis sur Windows 10 ?


Autre question : quelle version OS X peut-on installer dessus, dans ce cas ?

Merci !


----------



## Sly54 (14 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,




ultraxa a dit:


> Autre question : quelle version OS X peut-on installer dessus, dans ce cas ?


Les 3 modèles d'iMac A1312 (late 2009, mid-2010 et mid-2011) sont limités à High Sierra.
A voir à tes risques et périls si tu veux installer un OS plus récent (http://dosdude1.com/mojave/)


----------



## Locke (14 Octobre 2020)

ultraxa a dit:


> Je possède 2 Mac A1312. Je souhaiterais savoir s'il était possible d'installer Windows 10 sur ce matériel.


Non.


ultraxa a dit:


> Mais peut-être qu'il y a une alternative à cela ? Passer sur Windows 7 puis sur Windows 10 ?


Non et non, c'est fini depuis bien longtemps !


----------

